# Greetings from Iraq, Tennessee and Pennsylvania



## stone_dragone (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm brand new here, so I figured I'd follow the suggestion and introduce myself on this forum. 

My Name is AC Wiley, I'm a student of Nahate Goju Ryu Karate under Fred Vincent of Conneaut Lake, PA; his teacher is Colin "Marv" Kinsey from East Liverpool, OH. Leaving PA for AL, I became a Taekwondo student of Jimmy Cole in Enterprise, AL and then moved to TN where I study Jujika Jujutsu under Bill Kellett, a student of Soke David Okawa Baize. Right now I call Iraq home; here I teach karate to a small class of soldiers, airmen and civilians 4 days a week.

To sum up my personal philosophy...there is no absolutes in this world except one (ask me if you want to know what it is)...We must act in accordance with time and change (from the 8 Poems of the Fists)...respect as a person is given; as a leader, it has to be earned...don't take yourself too seriously.

Thats about all the relavent info I can come up with right now. Take care and I look forward to some revealing discussions.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome!  Are you a civilian in Iraq or are you member of the Armed Forces?


----------



## Gemini (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, AC! My nephew just came home from there in one piece. I hope you do the same. Until then, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Sin (Jan 28, 2006)

Seems to me that you have a broad amount of training...Wonderful, welcome to Martial Talk, you'll fit in just fine here...If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Train them well and keep safe ....


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome, and good luck to you!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome!  :wavey:  I look forward to your posts!  Please try to be safe over there....

- Ceicei


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

*Welcome!  *


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome, AC.  I look forward to your posts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to have you here AC 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome AC


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey there all!  thanks for all the warm greetings!  I am, in fact, a civilian-wannabe (in the army, counting the days!) over here and I, too, look forward to conversation!

AC Wiley


----------



## Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, even if you are a doggie...


----------

